# What type of pigeon are these?



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Some men from New Jersey drove here to pick up some homers. They gave me 8 pigeons that look like this:








What are they?
Are they a breed or some type of mix.
They all look exactly the same.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

looks beautiful,i think its a mix...


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

That One Is A Tumbler,, But Not Sure Which One, Nice Bird


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

It almost looks like a tumbler homer cross ..


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

I was thinking maybe white homer/fantail?? Whatever it is it's interesting looking. 

Hank


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Did he tell ya how old they are ... it looks like it is maybe young ..


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you can post the pictures of other birds as well, that might provide some clues.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

it looks like a fairly sallow


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

I think its a crossed breed of fancy pigeon and white pigeon


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

fantaillover100 said:


> it looks like a fairly sallow


I think so too. It looks like a Homer/Swallow cross.

Dawn


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

the crossed breed is beutifull


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

there is a breed that look like those but can not remember the name..I think it start with an S.. we need Becky or George on this one...lol..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

hey I got it.. some kind of pouter.. take a look..

http://images03.olx.com.pk/ui/13/60/12/1299557770_174305812_9-white-pouter-pigeon-for-sale-.jpg


----------



## romanallover (Jan 31, 2010)

its not fairy swallow







it would be a royal snow tumbler(the beak is too long) so a mix of white homer and something that has muffs.


----------



## Anim3 Kitt3n 666 (Apr 16, 2011)

Its definatley a Homer mixed with something else... I don't think it could be a fantail though. Still, its very pretty!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

romanallover said:


> its not fairy swallow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No...not A Fairy Swallow. But maybe a Homer/Swallow cross. That's what I'm seeing.  
Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im sticking with my pouter guess. .those have featherd feet and look like that bird...lol.. in the pic it is a young one and it is crouching down..so it does not look like a typical pouter in the pick.. but I can see a bit of a distinct crop there..

here are two more.
http://images01.olx.com.pk/ui/9/96/98/1288992741_135348898_7-Fancy-Pigeons-Pouters--1288992741.jpg


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> Im sticking with my pouter guess. .those have featherd feet and look like that bird...lol.. in the pic it is a young one and it is crouching down..so it does not look like a typical pouter in the pick.. but I can see a bit of a distinct crop there..
> 
> here are two more.
> http://images01.olx.com.pk/ui/9/96/98/1288992741_135348898_7-Fancy-Pigeons-Pouters--1288992741.jpg


Ah yes...I see the resemblance...but the beak is longer than the pouter's and it has a larger cere. But maybe because it is a young bird? But a young bird would have a smaller cere. I'm still thinking Homer/Swallow cross...

This is fun...
Keith...has any of them puffed up like a pouter yet?

Dawn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doves1111 said:


> Ah yes...I see the resemblance...but the beak is longer than the pouter's and it has a larger cere. But maybe because it is a young bird? But a young bird would have a smaller cere. I'm still thinking Homer/Swallow cross...
> 
> This is fun...
> Keith...has any of them puffed up like a pouter yet?
> ...


If it was a swallow cross it would be more likley it would have black or gray wings and markings.. and yes the cere is small in young birds.. the head of this bird looks like the swallow type head..these white pouter have the same type slim beak and head..and the pouter are a tall slim bird.. like the one keith shows.. maybe he can post a better picture of it standing upright..


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you everyone for your input. I'll take some more pictures and post them, but not tonight.

I just got home, I left at 5:00AM to go to the Fremont Pigeon Swap and visited 4 lofts today and went through 1 3/4 tanks of gas in a Saturn. 

I am worn out.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey Keith do u have a green Saturn ??


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyler, yes, that was me. I pack that little car full. 
I bought 200 pounds of feed, 22 white homers, 1 cream bar homer and 3 Arabian Trumpeters at the swap. 
I really need a truck.
I also picked up one parlor roller that a buddy stuck in one of my cages. He won't keep any that he can't certify.
I tried it there and it only rolled a short distance, and it rolled a little more every time I tried to pick it up.
I rolled it later at another friend's loft and it rolled close to 40 feet. It's last years hatch and I bet it will improve a lot. 
Both of it's parents are certified.
Did you get any birds there?


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Awww it all makes sence now .. I was standing next to u when u bought all the whites Haha .. I was like wow I wonder what he is doing with all them .. lol .. yeah I got 5 birds I have some pics in my profile ... when u walked up ans said ill take them all I was like shoot should of spoke up ...


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

When is the next show around us? I heard something about Indian ??


----------



## Keith C. (Jan 25, 2005)

Tyler, I put those 17 whites in a new breeding loft I set up last week. There are 9 hens and 8 cocks.
They are Trentons, which are my favorite strain of white homers and colored homers too.
The other 5 whites I bought were young birds.
I liked those yellows that were for sale, but they were too pricey for me.
There's a pretty good list of shows at:
http://michiganpigeonclub.com/Events.htm
Unfortunately that just isn't many pigeon shows around Ohio.
I have never been to any of the pigeon shows in Indiana, but I have several friends that take birds to compete there.


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah the they where nice u didn't happen to get that guys name did ya? He is close to me and sounds like he would deal from his house better than the show ..


----------



## swagg (Feb 13, 2011)

Keith C. said:


> Tyler, I put those 17 whites in a new breeding loft I set up last week. There are 9 hens and 8 cocks.
> They are Trentons, which are my favorite strain of white homers and colored homers too.
> The other 5 whites I bought were young birds.


Hey how about a picture of those 17 whites getting settled into their new place  I was really surprised when he sold them to you for $3 bucks each But you might want to double check on them being a Trenton, he tried to sell them to me as just a white cross........


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

I would be very interested in reading what Becky's thoughts would be on that bird...

Hank


----------

